# donner quittance, quittancer (économie)



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Il y un verbe polonais qui me pose beaucoup de problèmes, sa traduction venant des dictionnaires économiques bilingues :

1) quittancer (sauf que le PR dit bien : RARE et il n'a même pas d'entrée "individuelle", il est rattaché au substantif quittance). 

2) donner quittance (PR : locution vieillie, en plus je ne sais pas s'il n'a pas de sens figuré) 

3) acquitter (PR : revêtir de la mention "pour acquit" et de sa signature  ?

4) délivrer un récépissé


En gros, je veux dire : affirmer à l'écrit qu'une chose est payée sans dire _donner une quittance_ (s'il faut comprendre cette expression à la lettre).

Par ex. dans la phrase : 

_il a ..... xxx ...... mais il ne m'a pas donné de quittance !_


Merci beacoup pour vos opinions !


----------



## Franzie

il a accepté le paiement sans donner de quittance

je suis pas sure que cela soit dans le bon sens..


----------



## tilt

Si un écrit affirme que quelque chose a été payé, je ne vois pas comment l'appeler autrement qu'une quittance ou un reçu (le contexte décidant généralement du terme utilisé).
Par conséquent, j'ai du mal à comprendre quel verbe est censé compléter ta phrase.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages ! Cette phrase est juste pour faire la distinction entre l'action de signer qch pour confirmer l'avoir récu et l'action de donner cette quittance à l'autre, le terme _quittance_ peut faire partie de ce groupe verbal.

_il a ..... xxx ...... mais il ne m'a pas donné de quittance !

__il a ..acquitté la quittance _(????)(il a pris le stylo et il a signé la quittance)_. mais finalement, il ne me l'a pas donnée parce qu'elle est tombée par terre et le vent l'a emportée ....

Il a fait la quittance ? Il a acquitté _(tout court)_ ? il a accepté la quittance?_


----------



## tilt

Je dirais : _Il m'a signé une quittance, mais ne me l'a pas donnée._
Je ne crois pas qu'un verbe seul puisse traduire le fait de signer un papier.


----------



## arundhati

Je pense qu'il y a ici un peu de confusion confusion entre le nom "quittance" qui désigne un "objet" (une feuille de papier en général) et la locution verbale "donner quittance" (pas du tout vieillie à mon sens mais utilisée dans des cas bien particuliers).
"Il m'en a donné quittance" serait en effet un peu formel, mais exprimerait bien l'idée de (par exemple) quelqu'un reconnaissant qu'une dette a été réglée, sans pour autant réellement _délivrer une quittance_.


----------



## tilt

arundhati said:


> "Il m'en a donné quittance" serait en effet un peu formel, mais exprimerait bien l'idée de (par exemple) quelqu'un reconnaissant qu'une dette a été réglée, sans pour autant réellement _délivrer une quittance_.


Il me semble qu'on peut _donner quittance _à quelqu'un sans que sa dette ait été payée, mais simplement en annulant celle-ci.
L'expression seule ne permet pas de faire cette distinction, contrairement à _délivrer une quittance_, qui implique qu'un paiement a été fait.


----------



## nasti

Merci encore une fois 



tilt said:


> Je dirais : _Il m'a signé une quittance, mais ne me l'a pas donnée._



Ok ! 



arundhati said:


> Je pense qu'il y a ici un peu de confusion confusion entre le nom "quittance" qui désigne un "objet" (une feuille de papier en général) et la locution verbale "donner quittance" (pas du tout vieillie à mon sens mais utilisée dans des cas bien particuliers).
> "Il m'en a donné quittance" serait en effet un peu formel, mais exprimerait bien l'idée de (par exemple) quelqu'un reconnaissant qu'une dette a été réglée, sans pour autant réellement _délivrer une quittance_.



Ok ! Même si pas vieillie ... cette locution a un autre sens que celui de mon verbe...

Je voudrais dire par ex. _elle a ... la réception de 200 euros._


----------



## arundhati

tilt said:


> Il me semble qu'on peut _donner quittance _à quelqu'un sans que sa dette ait été payée, mais simplement en annulant celle-ci.


Horreur, voilà qui fait frémir l'ancien comptable que je suis ! 



nasti said:


> Je voudrais dire par ex. _elle a ... la réception de 200 euros._


 
Je ne crois pas pas qu'on utilise le mot "quittance" ici dans ce cas, si ce n'est pour dire "délivrer une quittance", mais ce serait un peu bizarre dans la bouche d'un client.


----------



## paulvial

je pense que l'on dirait :
elle a accusé réception de 200 euros  (elle a reçu et délivré un reçu , qui peut être une quittance avec la mention "payé)  pour 200 euros ) 
il /elle s'est acquitté de 200 euros     (payé sa dette /facture de 200 euros )


----------



## nasti

arundhati said:


> Horreur, voilà qui fait frémir l'ancien comptable que je suis !
> 
> Je ne crois pas pas qu'on utilise le mot "quittance" ici dans ce cas, si ce n'est pour dire "délivrer une quittance", mais ce serait un peu bizarre dans la bouche d'un client.




Je ne comprends pas ... 

+ je n'ai pas vu ta réponse, paulvial (merci ). Est-ce un mardi "noir" ? Car je ne comprends pas non plus  





> ("elle a reçu et délivré un reçu"


...

Veut-il dire : elle a reçu l'argent et a délivré un reçu ?

...


----------



## paulvial

nasti said:


> Je ne comprends pas ...
> 
> + je n'ai pas vu ta réponse, paulvial (merci ). Est-ce un mardi "noir" ? Car je ne comprends pas non plus  ...
> 
> Veut-il dire : elle a reçu l'argent et a délivré un reçu ?
> 
> ...


Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire : elle a reçu l'argent  et a délivré un reçu , qui peut être une quittance affranchie  du signe "payé "


----------



## nasti

Merci !  Je comprends maintenant.



paulvial said:


> Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire : elle a reçu l'argent  et a délivré un reçu , qui peut être une quittance affranchie  du signe "payé "



Je vois que vous préférez tous _délivrer un reçu, une quittance _que _donner un reçu, une quittance. _C'est-à-dire ce serait une expression figée ... ?


----------



## paulvial

nasti said:


> Merci !  Je comprends maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> Je vois que vous préférez tous _délivrer un reçu, une quittance _que _donner un reçu, une quittance. _C'est-à-dire ce serait une expression figée ... ?


délivrer une quittance , un reçu ou tout autre document après l'avoir dûment rempli ou estampillé est bien une expression reconnue :voir ici


----------



## nasti

Ok, merci !

Désolée si je complique mais ... :

En polonais on dit _délivrer_ _un certificat_ et à propos du reçu ou de la quittance (bon, je crois que je les mélange ...) on peut dire les deux : soit _délivrer_ soit _donne_r. Est-ce la même chose en français ou on dit automatiquement : _délivrer_ le reçu ?


----------



## paulvial

Vous seriez comprise en disant "donner un reçu , un récépissé , une quittance " , mais le terme "délivrer une quittance , un récépissé , un reçu   "est plus formel


----------



## nasti

Ok ! C'est alors comme en polonais. Merci beaucoup paulvial


----------



## paulvial

De rien Nasti , 
en fait je pense que "délivrer un document " implique que la personne qui le délivre est autorisée, à le pouvoir de le faire. Dans le cas d'une quittance , d'un récépissé , c'est un échange d'un document contre de l'argent , ce qui implique que la personne qui reçoit  l'argent est autorisée à le faire et donc a aussi le pouvoir de remettre un document qui fait preuve de l'action : voilà pour le côté formel des choses ; le verbe "donner" ne semble pas convenir dans ce contexte


----------



## nasti

Ok, remerci paulvial !


----------

